# XAMPP Init script?

## apb91781

Ok, I'm pretty good with linux systems however initscripts go over my head 90% of the time... this is one of the things that falls into that 10%.

Anybody with any knowledge of XAMPP and init scripts around to help?

I can't figure out most of this, but as a (crappy) example,

```

#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

depend() {

        need net

        use dns

--not sure what else is required here.--

}

start() {

        ebegin "Starting XAMPP"

        start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec /opt/lampp/lampp \

                start >/dev/null 2>&1

        eend $?

}

stop () {

        ebegin "Stopping XAMPP"

        start-stop-daemon --stop --retry 5 --quiet --exec /opt/lampp/lampp

        eend $?

} 
```

unfortunately this is all I can think of and I don't know what dependencies are required to run this.

after I get this fixed I am planning on tossing it into rc-update so it will start on a reboot.

----------

## Veldrin

At a first glace, this could work... (though init.d scripts are not really my specialty) 

Out of curiosity, why do want use XAMPP, when gentoo can provide a filly secured LAMP installation.

And keep in mind, that if you even intend to install any of the used services natively (apache, mysql) you will run into trouble...

just my .02$

V.

----------

## apb91781

*bump*

I originally tried seperate installations however I couldn't get php working properly with apache no matter how hard I tried.  I got ticked off and went with XAMPP and went about securing it the best I can (as this will not be a production server but more a remote host for family and friends to keep track of work and projects and perhaps use it as a game server at some point.

Though I'm not about to try the init.d script till someone can go over it because I don't want to put it in the startup and have it mess something up.

any answers on this yet?

----------

